# This is a tease to a project I am starting tomarrow



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

This will be the front of a humidor I am starting tomarrow. I recieved 20 board foot of spanish cedar today so I can start the project. But I thought you might like to see the front piece. It took me 8 pictures to get the birds eyes to show in a picture.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Beautiful example ! 
Can't wait to see the project


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful piece John. Birdseye is my favorite..


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Wow, that is nice! I think I have wood envy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't forget John, measure at least twice and cut once, it's too beautiful to risk damaging.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Don't forget John, measure at least twice and cut once, it's too beautiful to risk damaging.


 Thanks Harry I will feel you over my shoulder every day I enter the shop. Ups droped off some things for the wife and I miss placed two pieces of wood. Drove me nuts till I found them.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> Wow, that is nice! I think I have wood envy.


Ditto!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I ahall look foreward to your posts'.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you have a plan for the humidor, or are you designing it yourself? Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Capt Splinter said:


> Do you have a plan for the humidor, or are you designing it yourself? Can't wait to see how it turns out.


 What I am doing is takng some of the humidor from the humidor that won fine woodworkings compition and some from jmg1017. I am using my own choice of wood and taking a lot of pictures. When it is further a long and I know it will fit wood worker standards will start posting pctures. It will take some time my wife is totaly disabled which means I have a full time job taking care of her.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's a mighty fine start to your project, John!!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> This will be the front of a humidor I am starting tomarrow. I recieved 20 board foot of spanish cedar today so I can start the project. But I thought you might like to see the front piece. It took me 8 pictures to get the birds eyes to show in a picture.


Hi John,
That's is some nice material. Also looking forward to pic's.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

What a great choice! Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok I am far enough on this project that it will look ok even if I mess it up. I will try and post pictures of the build once a week. I hope no one minds, but it fits the time I have.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Nice,, BUT it's time to clean the table saw ,move the blade down and get some 0000 steel wool and get that shine back on the cast iron, little bit of Johnson wax and you will be amazed how well it works clean 

=======



vikingcraftsman said:


> Ok I am far enough on this project that it will look ok even if I mess it up. I will try and post pictures of the build once a week. I hope no one minds, but it fits the time I have.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes the wife wants me to do the same thing to the kitchen floor. LOL


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Went to Lowes and got steel wool, but as you can see the table is still black. I think they put some kind of coloring in the puring process to make it black steel.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks better John

Drop by the auto parts store and pickup some 2000 grit wet and dry sand paper,glue it to some flat MDF stock with some 3M spray glue, then give it one more shot, it will come back to that nice shine...and remove that paint on the top.

====



vikingcraftsman said:


> Went to Lowes and got steel wool, but as you can see the table is still black. I think they put some kind of coloring in the puring process to make it black steel.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I think what you see is the wax. The camera picks up on it even though I buffed it out. I will put a rag down and use my palm sander a buff it out.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think he's talking about the yellow spot and surrounding flecks, maybe whats on the rail ?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

The yellow spot is part of the saws aliignment. There is a mark on the plastic that tells where the center of the blade is. It is build into the saw.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok I will give another couple of pictures.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

looking good so far!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for looking Doug. I don't know which piece of birds eye I like better for the front.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I love the look or birds eye woods. Just wish it was easier to work with. I hate tear out.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is going to be beautiful John!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

timbertailor said:


> I love the look or birds eye woods. Just wish it was easier to work with. I hate tear out.


 You are so right about the tear out. There are some small spots on these pieces. I have tried to sand them out.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> That is going to be beautiful John!


 Glad you like it Deb.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> You are so right about the tear out. There are some small spots on these pieces. I have tried to sand them out.


I only do veneers with birds eye any more. The process makes the birds eye more stable for work and the wood goes a LOT farther!!!

As a suggestion, if you use solid birds eye, make your larger cuts first. If you have tear out, you may still be able to use this now shorter piece elsewhere in your project.

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good so far John. (I really must get a dove tail jig sometime soon!!)


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Monday picture posting day*

It has been very cold on the island or as the guys from Alaska say Summer. I did some work on the bottom and here is a side picture so you get a good look at the dove tails.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks good. I am guessing but it looks like two of the four drawer sides are laminated. It this true or are my eyes failing me?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

What you see is the Spanish Cedar I glued to the birds eye and walnut before I did the dove tails. It gives the dark color to the ends of the dove tails.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> What you see is the Spanish Cedar I glued to the birds eye and walnut before I did the dove tails. It gives the dark color to the ends of the dove tails.


Nice work.

And my wife :big_boss: tells me I'm blind.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh you are lucky , My wife says I am deaf ,dumb and blind. LOL


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I have started to glue up the lid for this Humdor.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> I have started to glue up the ld for this Humdor.


Makes me want to pick up smoking!:sarcastic:

Can't wait to see it wittled down to size.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I am working on the tray now. The snow on long island has been saping my energy for shop time. Even with a snow blower I don't have the energy left to work in the shop.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

John:

You got guts!

I would have made the whole thing out of pine then out of maple before I even could screw up enough courage to try it in bird's eye. Boy you're good!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks all thumbs, but I did pratice in pine first. Here is another look of the tray.


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

how did all the 'birds eyes' get in there?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

adrian I thnk nature put those brds eyes n there. My daughter bought the wood on ebay as a presant many years ago. I was wating till I could come up with a project I thought would be good enough for the wood. Here is a look of the tray inside the humidor. It took a lot of sanding to get thing right.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Still working*

I am still working on this humidor.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That wood is outstanding! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

Id say there was a lot of sanding involved...nice job!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Adrian
I have to sand between each coat of finish also. I am up to 330 from 60 grit so far. I put the base on it this week. More sanding.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Lid*

I will be working on the lid this week. I have ordered the hinges so I have some time before they get here to put a lot of coats of finish on the lid.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*one step closer*

Finally got the guts to put on the hinges.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

John that is incredibly pretty! I love to wood and the contrast.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

you have done a really nice job on the wood prep, stain, wood selection, and assembly.

Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> John that is incredibly pretty! I love to wood and the contrast.


 The wood around the birdseye is ebony.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

timbertailor said:


> you have done a really nice job on the wood prep, stain, wood selection, and assembly.
> 
> Thanks for posting the photos.


 Thanks for all those kind complements. I still have to do some more finish and put spanish ceder on the lid. I think I will redo the tray also. Not quite happy with it.


----------



## jwmcvey (Aug 10, 2009)

That looks like a great piece, if wood I mean. Is that a veneer? Looking forward to the progress pics


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

No veneer was used. The lid is 3/4 inch thick. So the ebony is 1/4 by 3/4 inches.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done John, The contrasts really set things apart. Your patient is incredible, putting it all together as you have done. Again well done my friend very well done.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Jerry I will be tweeking this for some time.


----------

